# Hello!



## anthrovane (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I am new to this community and just wanted to introduce myself! I was reading through some of the discussions and am so impressed and amazed by the support each member of this community portrays and am so happy that I discovered this. As a student in anthropological research, I am intrigued to further my understanding of the ways in which the interaction in this forum contributes to the creation of community.

I am excited to begin participating in the discussion while both seeking and offering advice on all things beauty and life!

xoxo


----------



## JamesFitts (Oct 15, 2021)

Welcome to join specktra!


----------

